# East harbor ice



## EYELANDER75 (Nov 13, 2009)

Anyone got any reports ?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Ya It cracks when you walk on it. About 1.5in. Two guys have fished it in the last three days. They were nuts lol


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I like east harbor but 1.5in and you won't see this guy that isn't smart 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## EYELANDER75 (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks for the replies hardwood and nsof , i was tryin to figure out if i should make a trip up to check or go out for muzzy season for deer. My brother len owns mobile marine up there but aint talked to him to find out


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

My friend is going to check ice conditions on east harbor Saturday I will let you know if conditions have improved I work this saturdaybut Sunday I'm ice fishing somewhere hopefully all day 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

East Harbor gets so much attention during hardwater season but does anyone really catch good fish there? I fished there 2 seasons ago and all I caught and saw other anglers catch was dink Bluegill and Perch. After 4-5 trips I felt like I somehow wasn't in the know and the best fishing was somewhere else.

I will say it is a great 'starter area', easy parking and walk.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

It used to be good before I started posting pictures on one or two sites of how good I was doing. There would be 3-4 shanties out there max... Now it gets over a 100. Pretty much the reason I don't post any more reports/pictures... Don't want it to happen again.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> It used to be good before I started posting pictures on one or two sites of how good I was doing. There would be 3-4 shanties out there max... Now it gets over a 100. Pretty much the reason I don't post any more reports/pictures... Don't want it to happen again.


You will now be bashed severely about how 100 people a weekend fishing one spot has no effect on fishing what so ever.  It can be ok at times, there are a lot of gills in there, but also a ton of pressure as well. I like to fish it because the ice is usually good there earlier than most other places, and my testicles are not big enough for the Lake


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Had a buddy check yesterday and he spoke to a guy walking off the ice with no tackle just a spud bar and said theres only 2" there right now.....probably wont be safe enough to fish before the slight warm up we have coming....theres a few safer spots around were going to hit this wknd.....goodluck everyone! Hopefully your situation gets bigger/better Bob! LOL


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Hopefully your situation gets bigger/better Bob! LOL



That's what she said too lol


----------



## fshnfreak (Feb 24, 2007)

Here we go again it's season after season Johnny on his high horse about what a great outdoors man he is. One of these days he will realize he isn't the only angler in NW Ohio that knows how to fish. But on a lighter note thanks for the updates guys I personally like to fish East Harbor because if I fall through the ice ill still be standing on the bottom....I know I'll be cold but not dead.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I love to bass fish east harbor from boat and this year got 2 fish o perch on a jackall finesse worm and my buddy cleaned up on 7-8in gills so I'm in soon as its safe ice 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 21579 (Jan 15, 2010)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> It used to be good before I started posting pictures on one or two sites of how good I was doing. There would be 3-4 shanties out there max... Now it gets over a 100.


So your telling me you and a handful of people were the only ones to ice East Harbor before you posted about your success on the internet? C'mon man. Could you be a little more arrogant please?


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

http://www.toledonewsnow.com/story/20504252/1-dead-1-injured-after-falling-through-ice-in-mi

be careful out there had 1 death this year already


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

It wasn't an arrogant post. Fact is when anyone posts a picture of 50 big gills someone else will want to fish there. I wasn't trying to be a high horse know it all that's just what happened whether you like to believe it or not. Have fun fishing the harbor the weeds are going just as bad as the fishing is getting.

Oh ya watch out for the spot where the guy fell in off the ramp too.


----------



## 21579 (Jan 15, 2010)

Take it to PMs.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Take it to PMs


----------



## 21579 (Jan 15, 2010)

I apologize to the community for de-railing the thread. I look forward to fishing East Harbor every ice season. Any ice reports are greatly appreciated. Was hoping for possible safe ice Sunday before the warm up.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

What do they say about East Harbor ice fishing? 

"Don't forget your 3-iron..."

For clearing weeds...that is...


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

My friend & I went inside the park this afternoon to check the ice. Nobody on the ice, which we firgued. The ice at the ramp was all broke up & refroze. Looked very bad. On the other side of the ramp they parked the sand sucker dredger. Maybe the rain coming will level off all that bad ice. the whole east harbor & middle harbor were still sealed up with no open water. The ice is milky and looks very bad.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

60 degrees and rain coming...farewell and adieu...


----------

